# Aspirin Masks



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 28, 2005)

I discovered it awhile back and i can't live without it now. I love it so much and i always have a huge stock of cheap dispersible aspirins. It has helped my skin so much and i've never had a problem with it. I used to get massive redy angry spots over my forehead only which would only go away after bleeding and scarring and they would hurt so bad, i was thinking it must be caused my something serious so i was considering going to the doctor about it but ever since i started using the aspirin mask they have stopped completely and it's amazing as i had been getting them for years and years. My skin also generally feels tighter, more refined, smoother and just great. It is dryer now but that's something i can live with fine as it dries out and prevents spots and finding ways to hydrate my skin is more fun than endlessly trying to find drying out products for spots.


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 28, 2005)

I love this, too! I read about it here or MUA...it helps me with keeping my skin clear, too...but yeah, it does dry you out a bit.


----------



## rockdoll (Aug 28, 2005)

What is an aspirin mask? I want to try it!


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 28, 2005)

Crush 4-6 uncoated white aspirin (they're reallllly cheap at Publix, Walgreens, CVS, ANYWHERE--you can get a bottle of like 300 for a few bucks). I usually put them in a little sample jar and use the end of a pen to smash them as they aren't really tough. They don't have to be powder-fine, just get rid of chunks. Pour the crushed aspirin into the palm of your hand and add a little warm water. Massage this onto a wet face, GENTLY, but for about a minute. Add a little more water if needed. It will dry pretty quickly and kind of flake away if you touch it. Wash it off with warm water once it's dry. I think the reason it works is that it exfoliates your skin (the gritty texture) and aspirin is basically salicylic (?) acid, so it's like high-powered Clearasil all over your face. Try it!


----------



## Virgo (Aug 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan11* 
_Crush 4-6 uncoated white aspirin (they're reallllly cheap at Publix, Walgreens, CVS, ANYWHERE--you can get a bottle of like 300 for a few bucks). I usually put them in a little sample jar and use the end of a pen to smash them as they aren't really tough. They don't have to be powder-fine, just get rid of chunks. Pour the crushed aspirin into the palm of your hand and add a little warm water. Massage this onto a wet face, GENTLY, but for about a minute. Add a little more water if needed. It will dry pretty quickly and kind of flake away if you touch it. Wash it off with warm water once it's dry. I think the reason it works is that it exfoliates your skin (the gritty texture) and aspirin is basically salicylic (?) acid, so it's like high-powered Clearasil all over your face. Try it!_

 
*Goes off to try it out*


----------



## rockdoll (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome! Any that exfoliates, I need...I will be trying it, thanks!


----------



## melly_x (Dec 22, 2005)

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/s...d_Brand/Masks/

Has anyone tried this?, it has such good review & i'm thinking of trying it.


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 22, 2005)

Obviously, be sure that you don't have an aspirin allergy before you try this.  Another product which contains aspirin which can be used to calm skin and which is particularly good for dealing with ingrown hairs is Tend Skin


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 22, 2005)

merged with an older thread that might help.


----------



## melly_x (Dec 22, 2005)

Ohh I'm going to try this


----------



## xSazx (Dec 22, 2005)

Wooow, this sounds good, im def gonna try it


----------



## user2 (Dec 22, 2005)

Now you got me hooked on this....

What's the difference between coated and uncoated pills?

Are these uncoated pills?


----------



## melly_x (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow I just done this and my skin is suuuuper soft!

VuittonVictim - it should say on the bottle somewhere or you might be able to tell by feeling the actual asprin


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 22, 2005)

so does it clear up acne at all? im having the worst breakout period right now and need something to help clear it up...thanks!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 22, 2005)

Also, is this safe for people under 18?  On the bottle it says it could cause liver damage to people under 18.  It all depends on how much soaks into your skin.. caffn8me is right make sure you don't have an allergy to this or it could be bad.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 22, 2005)

It is possible that aspirin can cause reyes syndrome (spell check?) so to make sure I asked my doctor before trying this (she said it should be ok with minimal use). I use it twice a week and I friggin love love love it! Using just plain water made mine too runny, and using aloe vera gel was too sticky...my best "recipe" is using 5 crushed uncoated pills and make a paste with Cetaphil. I apply it alll over my face and wait until it dries, and rinse/exfoliate with warm water. Try going to the Dollar Tree or discount store, I bought my bottle for 1.00USD! 

Also, try the aspirin toner! HTH!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melly_x* 
_VuittonVictim - it should say on the bottle somewhere or you might be able to tell by feeling the actual asprin_

 
The bottle label says "Micro-thin coating" which means they are coated.  Caffeine free too - not sure I like the sound of that


----------



## user3 (Jan 16, 2006)

I just wanted to add to this thread that if you get the uncoated they will dissolve in just a little bit of water in seconds. I've never used the coated so I have no idea about those.
Also you can use witch hazel instead of water or honey if you need some moisture with the mask. I will also say to keep it away from the nose area. It always makes me sneeze. Don't apply this mask in the eye area either.

You can also make a aspirin  toner with spring water or distilled water and add other goodies if you like into the mixture like aloe vera, witch hazel etc...
I've even heard of people mixing aspirin with MAC Fix +.
To make the toner the general rule is 1 tablet per 3oz.  However, this depends on the MG's of the tablet. So I generally use 2 per 3oz.
You will need to shake the toner before using it. It's best to put it in a spray bottle and just spritz on the face but it you need to use the traditional method of a cotton ball wait for the toner to absorb  and just brush off any white flakes (if any appear).
I usually remake a new toner every 2 weeks.


----------



## jeanna (Jan 17, 2006)

Someone recently commented in my livejournal that she mixes in a bit of Neutrogena Advanced Solutions Acne Mark Fading Peel with the aspirin mask 3 times a week and it's helped her acne scars a lot. I think I'm going to try this aspirin mask thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Question though: has anyone had any adverse skin reactions to the aspirin mask? Do you think it could exacerbate acne?


----------



## user3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_
Question though: has anyone had any adverse skin reactions to the aspirin mask? Do you think it could exacerbate acne?_

 
I have not had a problem and I've been doing it for years. If anything it helps my acne.

Of course you need make sure you are not allergic to aspirin but besides that I've never heard of any problems.

Just make sure when it starts to dry you can wash it off fast. I did hear of gal getting the flakes in her eyes once the mask dried. I think she had to see her eye doctor.


----------



## jeanna (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_I have not had a problem and I've been doing it for years. If anything it helps my acne.

Of course you need make sure you are not allergic to aspirin but besides that I've never heard of any problems.

Just make sure when it starts to dry you can wash it off fast. I did hear of gal getting the flakes in her eyes once the mask dried. I think she had to see her eye doctor._

 
 Thank you Miss Vanessa! I think I'll give this a try tonight


----------



## jeanna (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_Someone recently commented in my livejournal that she mixes in a bit of Neutrogena Advanced Solutions Acne Mark Fading Peel with the aspirin mask 3 times a week and it's helped her acne scars a lot. I think I'm going to try this aspirin mask thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Bah. I don't think this Neutrogena product is available in Canada. But if someone else decides to try this, let me know how it turns out!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Aug 6, 2006)

*aspirin face masks....*

i can't find uncoated aspirin........will it work if it has a coating?


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 6, 2006)

It shouldn't do you any harm to be honest.  It's safe for you to swallow so it should be OK to put on your skin.  Have you tried going to the pharmacy counter in a drug store and asking rather than buying off the shelf?

There's another thread on aspirin masks here


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, I am going to have to try this. I will pick up a bottle of Aspirin on the way home from work tonight


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 4, 2007)

if you crush it to a fine powder, be careful not to inhale - as it can cause adverse effects such as nose bleeds.  no matter how careful i am in weighing this stuff out it will fly into the air.

i use salicylic acid (the main ingredient in aspirin) in one of the prescriptions i make in the pharmacy for a dermatologist - guess what it's for.  chemical peel.  but there are other active ingredients in it.  again, i use a face mask when i compound with this stuff - we purchase the bottles in powder form so no need to crush it - and it's pure salicylic acid.  aspirin tablets will have other inert fillers in it.  but that doesn't matter in this case.

enteric coated aspirin - it's just coated so that it doesn't start getting digested in the stomach - the coat stays on until the tablet gets to your intestines then the coat and the pill begins to dissolves.  so if you are using this for your face, save yourself the money and buy the uncoated stuff.  enteric coated aspirin is for people who's stomach are sensitive to aspirin (easily irritated).

and yes, aspirin is not recommended for under age 18 years because it can lead to Reyes syndrome.....but i believe that's in the case of ingesting it.  there are topical agents - Clearasil, Neutrogena, OxyClean - that contain salicylic acid, so to me it sounds ok to use the crushed aspirin topically.  the only thing would be in terms of concentration and i can't give you that answer since it depends on how many tabs you use.

hth!

oh, i forgot to mention - don't do this too much, with too highly concentrated aspirin mask and leave it on too long - salicylic acid is also used to remove some warts and corns (just go look at Dr. Scholl products - it's salicylic acid at a higher concentration)


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 12, 2007)

After reading about asprin masks on here I thought I would try it out. For the last 2 weeks I've been using one every 3 days or so and all I can say is...WOW!  My skin has never looked so good!  I'll definitely be keeping this routine.


----------



## colormepretty (Dec 20, 2008)

i love aspirin + honey mask! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my fav. exfoliator! but don't use it daily! just probably once or twice a week, depends on your skin type.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Feb 2, 2009)

I think I'll try this tonight....


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 6, 2011)

I know that this is an old thread, but I'm sitting here with an aspirin mask on my face, and I like to think that my post is relevant to the topic.

  	How do you other people mix it? I usually take 10 aspirins, a teaspoon of water, a bit of a ready made claymask (prevents it from dripping down on my clothes and makes it easy to rinse off) and a bit of honey and olive oil. It does a good job of removing blackheads, reducing redness and it has also made the scarring on my cheeks and nose a little bit less noticeable. I usually make enough for 2 or 3 portions, and I just store it on the fridge with a little post-it note that lets my roommate know that this is not something they are allowed to touch.


  	I love this mask, and it's perfect for me since it's so easy and inexpensive.


----------

